

Is American Nonviolence Possible? - caublestone
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/21/is-american-nonviolence-possible/?hp

======
Millennium
The article proceeds from an assumption that all violence is inherently evil:
indeed, that evil and violence are more or less synonymous. I question this
assumption.

